# head banging zombie



## Alex Guddeck (Jan 28, 2014)

hello everyone headless haunter here I really want a 2012 spirit Halloween head banging zombie. do any of you want to sell one to me? decent condition? please pm me! ive got cash or trade thanks!!


----------

